# Nasaan ka nang Kailangan kita?



## akocmwn

Paano po ito sa salitang Ilonggo at Kapampangan? =)

Maraming salamat po.


----------



## 082486

Hi ako c mwn 
Hawk_Eye wants me to welcome you...
so Welcome!!!!! 

Ilonggo: Diin ka sang kinahanglan ta ka.
Kapampangan: Nokarin ka anyang kailangan da ka.

Ilonggo is not really my mother tongue...nor Kapampangan...
hehe...but I know bits of it...


----------



## Lhyn

Ano ba 'yong pinapa translate ni ate Mauwin?  Hindi ko makita eh...


----------



## akocmwn

Thank You soo much 082486 and Hawk_Eye for the warm Welcome! ♥

And thank you as well for responding )


----------



## niernier

Lhyn said:


> Ano ba 'yong pinapa translate ni ate Mauwin?  Hindi ko makita eh...



Nasa subject po ng thread.


----------



## rempress

In Kapampangan
 Nasaan ka nang Kailangan kita? = Nokarin ka nyang kailangan daka?

Trust me on this.


----------

